# Process to get FBI PCC from Pune India



## saurabh.gattani (Jul 15, 2014)

Hi,

I am an aspiring immigrant and want to know the cheapest and fastest means to get FBI PCC. People who have done it, please guide.

Thanks,
Saurabh


----------



## ysw-expat (Nov 11, 2015)

*any updates on FBI PCC from PUNE ??*

Hello Saurabh, 

I am exactly looking for same information, could you please share your findings 

Cheers
YSW


----------



## aarohi (Nov 9, 2014)

Hi,

You will need to get your 10 finger print on Form FD-258 from the local police finger printing division.

Then you will need to send these signed and stamped form to FBI, along with payment information form signed along with applicant information form under FBI Option right hand side on https://www.fbi.gov/about-us/cjis/identity-history-summary-checks

choose option 1 to send the forms directly to FBI. 

Once your FD-258 form with sign and seal of local police reach FBI in USA, it usually takes them 11-14 weeks to process and approximately 2 more weeks to reach them in India.

In Pune, fingerprinting will be done by State CID office. Go thru this website http://mahacid.com/ for details.


----------



## ysw-expat (Nov 11, 2015)

*CID Pune Fingerprinting for FBI*

Thanks Aarohi for your quick response. The CID Link you shared is quite useful.

I have few questions 
----------------------
1. Any idea how to book an appointment with CID pune office, I know the CID Pune office near Pune University I can go there in person and find more details, but in case you have those details handy and if you can share it, that will be great 

2. What will be the contents of ORI 

3. Where should we take the SIGN and SEAL on this form 
>> Does is goes in ORI column

4. Any idea what are the charges 

Thanks Again !

Cheers
YSW


----------



## aarohi (Nov 9, 2014)

ysw-expat said:


> Thanks Aarohi for your quick response. The CID Link you shared is quite useful.
> 
> I have few questions
> ----------------------
> ...


#1-: You can even call them and check, no need to go just to check. You will need to show your photo id, your address proof and anything that can be shared as your stay.
#2-: Leave it blank. If you stayed in us on a work permit (L1/H1) visa and had a SSN#, mention it in proper section.

#3-: Sign is on the left top side "Signature of the Official taking fingerprint. Here the person who will actually take your fingerprint will sign. They stamped and SP level officer did his signature at the end of the form. It depends on them but make sure to take their stamp, seal and signature.

#4-: I did this in mumbai and they charged 500 (with receipt) as official charge and 100INR (without receipt) with the person who actually did the fingerprinting. Make sure you take atleast 2 copies per person as sometimes FBI reject due to fingerprints not being proper.


----------



## ysw-expat (Nov 11, 2015)

*CID Pune Fingerprinting for FBI*



aarohi said:


> #1-: You can even call them and check, no need to go just to check. You will need to show your photo id, your address proof and anything that can be shared as your stay.
> #2-: Leave it blank. If you stayed in us on a work permit (L1/H1) visa and had a SSN#, mention it in proper section.
> 
> #3-: Sign is on the left top side "Signature of the Official taking fingerprint. Here the person who will actually take your fingerprint will sign. They stamped and SP level officer did his signature at the end of the form. It depends on them but make sure to take their stamp, seal and signature.
> ...



Thanks a lot Arohi, this is precisely the information I was looking for.

Cheers
YSW


----------



## a.smita (Jul 4, 2015)

Hi Arohi, YSW

Please share the number of Police Station name in Pune where finger printing was done. I went through the information on the CID site and called up on the number provided, but the person answering the call could not provide me the right information. I want to take fingerprints for Singapore COC

I also checked with few of the private agencies capturing fingerprints but they are too too expensive.. 4500 Rs. per person.

Please share your valuable inputs

Thanks
Asmita


----------



## ysw-expat (Nov 11, 2015)

a.smita said:


> Hi Arohi, YSW
> 
> Please share the number of Police Station name in Pune where finger printing was done. I went through the information on the CID site and called up on the number provided, but the person answering the call could not provide me the right information. I want to take fingerprints for Singapore COC
> 
> ...


Hi Asmita, 

I have not yet started this process, also dont have the police station number. 
I can tell you the CID Office location. It is near Pune University on the road towards Pashan. 

I plan to start this process after a month and my plan is to go to this place in person and get the things done. Let me know if this is helpful. 

Cheers
YSW


----------



## aarohi (Nov 9, 2014)

I came to know that in Pune state CID office may not do fingerprinting, instead they are telling people to go to Police Commissioner's Office. You can contact commissioner office.

If at all you are taking the help of private person to do fingerprinting then make sure he is having a license to do it as FBI needs authorized person to do it.


----------



## Aus_NZ_Expat (Jan 9, 2016)

You do know that you can approach a private forensic lab? 
There's been several cases where the ink based fingerprints were rejected. It's not that ink fingerprints don't work as such but It's better to get machine finger prints as the software tells you straightaway if the quality of the fingerprints are good.


----------



## a.smita (Jul 4, 2015)

Thank you all for your replies. 
I'll try my luck with the Police station near Pune University. Lets see how it goes.

Thanks,
Smita


----------



## eagle922 (Apr 21, 2015)

a.smita said:


> Thank you all for your replies.
> I'll try my luck with the Police station near Pune University. Lets see how it goes.
> 
> Thanks,
> Smita


@Smita,

Were you able to get it done? I too am looking to get my fingerprints done in Pune.


----------



## a.smita (Jul 4, 2015)

eagle922 said:


> @Smita,
> 
> Were you able to get it done? I too am looking to get my fingerprints done in Pune.


Hi

I got it done from a private agency, it was damn costly but the person gave me home service and some discount as we had to do it for two of us, me and my spouse. 

The agency name is SIFS and located somewhere in Bibwewadi. They charge 4k per person.

Regards,
Smita


----------



## baluchahal (Mar 7, 2016)

Just a helpful information guys....

Dont want to demotivate you but some fingerprints FBI rejects(happened with me last week  ), so you can be little alert and take care of the below(just to be safe):

1. You can put multiple fingerprint cards with fingerprints from 2-3 different fingerprint services. So that if one is not good for FBI they can try other one's.
2. Use ridge builder lotion for fingers 2-3 days before getting fingerprints, 2-3 times in a day.
3. Use the thick FD-258, cards for fingerprints and avoid normal paper print of these cards.

I am doing all of this now as suggested by people who had similar experience , so that i can have FBI PC this time. Also , once rejected the process starts from scratch each time you submit and takes 3-5 months. 

So better you guys do these steps to take care of any delays later.


----------



## Aus_NZ_Expat (Jan 9, 2016)

baluchahal said:


> Just a helpful information guys.... Dont want to demotivate you but some fingerprints FBI rejects(happened with me last week  ), so you can be little alert and take care of the below(just to be safe): 1. You can put multiple fingerprint cards with fingerprints from 2-3 different fingerprint services. So that if one is not good for FBI they can try other one's. 2. Use ridge builder lotion for fingers 2-3 days before getting fingerprints, 2-3 times in a day. 3. Use the thick FD-235, cards for fingerprints and avoid normal paper print of these cards. I am doing all of this now as suggested by people who had similar experience , so that i can have FBI PC this time. Also , once rejected the process starts from scratch each time you submit and takes 3-5 months.  So better you guys do these steps to take care of any delays later.


Electronic fingerprints through a reputed forensic lab are good. The software tells you straightaway if the quality of the fingerprints aren't Upto the required standard.


----------



## baluchahal (Mar 7, 2016)

Aus_NZ_Expat said:


> Electronic fingerprints through a reputed forensic lab are good. The software tells you straightaway if the quality of the fingerprints aren't Upto the required standard.


Thats a good idea too but not 100% reliable as in my case i had applied for California State Clearance too which takes LIVE SCAN OF FINGERPRINTS. That came out well and i did not have any issues.
So not sure why FBI rejected them as fingerprints quality is good as per the technician for me.

That/s why just informing everyone to be proactive just in case..


----------



## eagle922 (Apr 21, 2015)

baluchahal said:


> Thats a good idea too but not 100% reliable as in my case i had applied for California State Clearance too which takes LIVE SCAN OF FINGERPRINTS. That came out well and i did not have any issues.
> So not sure why FBI rejected them as fingerprints quality is good as per the technician for me.
> 
> That/s why just informing everyone to be proactive just in case..


@baluchahal: Why did you need "California State Clearance"? Did CO ask for this for your Australian PR?

I stayed in many states in US. It is going to be a nightmare getting state clearances if it is required. Does anyone know if it is mandatory even if you have FBI PCC?


----------



## baluchahal (Mar 7, 2016)

eagle922 said:


> @baluchahal: Why did you need "California State Clearance"? Did CO ask for this for your Australian PR?
> 
> I stayed in many states in US. It is going to be a nightmare getting state clearances if it is required. Does anyone know if it is mandatory even if you have FBI PCC?


Yes you will have to provide all state's clearances.. i think there is some time limit like if you have stayed more than an year in states etc...
Wait for your CO to inform about that..
I am in USA from 3 years.. thats why i was asked City/State and FBI..


----------



## akshargajjar (Feb 20, 2018)

hi arohi
where can i get my fingerprints done on fd258 in gujarat???


----------



## aarohi (Nov 9, 2014)

akshargajjar said:


> hi arohi
> where can i get my fingerprints done on fd258 in gujarat???


If you are going to get it done from Police, every SP office or commissioner's office has fingerprint department who can do the job.

If you are going to do it from a pvt person you can search about it online.


----------



## aarohi (Nov 9, 2014)

eagle922 said:


> @baluchahal: Why did you need "California State Clearance"? Did CO ask for this for your Australian PR?
> 
> I stayed in many states in US. It is going to be a nightmare getting state clearances if it is required. Does anyone know if it is mandatory even if you have FBI PCC?


I am sure your case is resolved now. but FBI PCC states clearly that it does not guarantee about the states.

If someone is staying in USA currently or have stayed in last 12 months, then for each state they have stayed for more than 3 months, state PCC is needed.

If someone is out of USA for more than 12 months at the time of CO looking at the documents, then no state level PCC is needed.


----------

